# Seedboutique.com



## masterblaster26 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey I placed an order with them and sent my money order in a little over a week ago and on there website is says they are still awaiting payment. Does anyone know how long it will take. I sent the money order from US


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 5, 2008)

I would give it up to 3 weeks to get there, and then you still gotta wait for a reply...u just gotta wait, man. unfortunately, that's all u can do. check if they've cashed the money order yet. if they have, you've got a package on the way...unless the Man intercepts it....


----------



## akirahz (Feb 5, 2008)

i used a prepaid visa and it took 22 days to get here from seedboutique, i can only imagine the long wait you have since you used a money order


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 5, 2008)

If it helps I used Highgrade-seeds, overnighted with cash and had my seeds in a week...


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey master i have gotten my order from seedbotique and it would still say awaiting payment. They may be on the way now. Did you get an email or anything. Slim


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 11, 2008)

so its been a little over 2 weeks and still no word. any idea's. still havent got an e-mail from them


----------



## benamucc (Feb 11, 2008)

I was 11 days using a prepay cc too.  They were pretty responsive on the email I had sent them, but it was just to thank them for their service, and let them know I had recieved the order.


----------



## doctorvapor (Feb 11, 2008)

I ordered on the 3rd of this month and i got my $EED$ today.I got a cheap mandala mix to test the waters first before i spend a bunch of dough.
seed boutique was fast and had great customer service.
im in the north east of  the U.S. for anyone wondering about seeds.
this was my first time buying.hmmm.....what should i $$$ next.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 11, 2008)

masterblaster26 said:
			
		

> so its been a little over 2 weeks and still no word. any idea's. still havent got an e-mail from them


I hope they get your money order alright. I don't mean to bring you down but the same thing happened to me last year. It still says on their web site awaiting payment. That is why I won't use a money order again. I think somebody must have stolen it out of the mail because it was cashed. I lost out. I just recently ordered from seedboutique again using a credit card and got my seeds in eight days. I just placed another order this weekend and got an email today saying my order was sent in full. 
Good luck bro.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2008)

Last year about this time I ordered thru Beed Boutique.  I even sent them cash because they didn't take credit cards back then.  It took about 3 weeks before my order came in.  So don't give up hope just yet.


----------

